# what clinics accept usa medical plans



## 12345les (Oct 5, 2012)

iam a retired american english teacher who just moved from china to retire in chiiang ma. is there a medical facility here that will accept payment from a usa medical plan. also the name of a quality dental clinic- cost of a root canal?
thanks
les


----------



## JustChris (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Les, no one takes American medical insurance in Thailand however there are a lot of companies here in Thailand you can buy medical coverage from. Just give it a Google I don't want to post any advertising here.


----------



## SuperRVT (Feb 9, 2013)

12345les said:


> iam a retired american english teacher who just moved from china to retire in chiiang ma. is there a medical facility here that will accept payment from a usa medical plan. also the name of a quality dental clinic- cost of a root canal?
> thanks
> les


:confused2:
I currently live in California and have Kaiser as my health insurer. When I move to Chiang Mai in November, I will be cancelling my kaiser insurance and switching to CIGNA Global Insurance. The premiums are about 40% of what I'm paying now with Kaiser and it is more of a comprehensive plan. It also has "riders" for dental, vision, and something else in case you have to leave the country in an emergency. With all of the riders combined, it is still cheaper than what I pay now. Check it out! I was pleasantly surprised
Good Luck!!!!:ranger:


----------

